# Fruta-do-conde



## azul84

Como vai pessoal!
Há alguma tradução, em espanhol, para "fruta-de-conde".
Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Para os que não conhecem a fruta. 
Como você pode ver aqui, usam o nome científico em espanhol, ou melhor, uma adaptação do nome ao espanhol: 
Anón coriáceo


----------



## azul84

Oi Vanda,
Obrigado pela presteza! Só para não haver dúvidas, a fruta da esquerda (foto) é a _atemóia_ e a da direita _fruta-de-conde_.


----------



## Tomby

A árvore conhece-se em Espanha como "anón" ou "anona" e o fruto (nome vulgar, não científico), segundo as pesquisas que fiz, "anón pelón", "anona" e também "chirimoya", este último mais conhecido do que os anteriores. 
Eu penso que o "anón" e a "chirimoya" são variedades da fruta das anonáceas. 
Espero ter ajudado! 
TT.


----------



## Nanon

Tombatossals, você está certo, pertencem à família das anonáceas.
A fruta da direita na foto da Wikipédia é semelhante à fruta conhecida na Venezuela como "riñón" (_Annona squamosa L._). Porém duvido que o nome "riñón" (= rim)  possa ser utilizado para designar a fruta em todos os países...


----------



## Tomby

Dê uma olhadinha no DRAE 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## azul84

*TT*, mais uma vez você acertou na mosca. Através da palavra "*chirimoya*" pude verificar que é a atemóia e "*anón/anona*" é a fruta-de-conde, conhecidas no Brasil por esses nomes. Não consegui sucesso com a consulta no WR porque coloquei a palavra fruta-de-conde. Quando colocamos chirimoya ele retorna "fruta-do-conde", porém como disse antes, chirimoya é a atemóia no Brasil.

*Nanon*, você também está correto. Usa-se a palavra "riñón" para designar este fruto. Veja os links acima. 

Obrigado a todos pela ajuda.


----------



## olivinha

Azul,
Posso atestar que a fruta-de-conde e a chirimoya são parecidíssimas. Uma diferença pode ser na casca: a da fruta-de-conde é mais áspera; ou na quantidade de caroço, que a fruta-de-conde tem mais. Mas qto ao sabor, pouquíssima diferença.

Ahora, a los españoles, mi anéctoda con las chirimoyas en España. Nada más llegar a este pais, me encantaron las chirimoyas. Y la primera vez que las fue a comprar, en mi modesto portuñol, pedí a la dependienta de la tienda media docena de _gilipollas_. 
O


----------



## Mangato

Olivinha, acredio que achou uma boa oferta. Ah moitos............


----------



## Odinh

Aqui em Minas chama-se essa fruta de 'fruta-do-conde' ou 'pinha'.


----------



## olivinha

Mangato said:


> Olivinha, acredio que achou uma boa oferta. Ah moitos............


 



Odinh said:


> Aqui em Minas chama-se essa fruta de 'fruta-do-conde' ou 'pinha'.


Ah no Rio, além de _fruta-de-conde_, também chamamos de _pinha_.
O


----------



## Fluteroo

Me han hecho perder uno de los misterios que más me ataba a la magia de la lengua portuguesa, que hablo y escribo hace años, de solo pensar que hace rato que las como y conozco por su nombre inglés Custard Apple


----------



## galcosta

Buenas!!

Qué es esta fruta????

muchas gracias

Gal


----------



## Vanda

Fruta-do-conde.  Mais.


----------



## galcosta

Obrigada Vanda!
Acho que em Argentina não temos...


----------



## connejjitta

Olá a todos... gostaria de saber como se diz "mamão" (papaya) e "fruta do conde"(chirimoya) na Argentina?


----------



## sureño

Acho que você não tem respostas porque na Argentina não temos esas frutas.


----------



## andre luis

Mamão em:
Español 

Tópico antigo:
Fruta-do-conde - WordReference Forums

Vamos ver se mais alguém da Argentina conhece outro nome.


----------



## Esplandiano

Oi, na Argentina mamão se diz: mamón. Fruta do conde não temos.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Sem esquecer que fruta-do-conde tem outros nomes aqui no Brasil, só para facilitar a vida dos nossos amigos estrangeiros. Tem cabeça-de-negro, pinha...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

WAMORZINHO said:


> Sem esquecer que fruta-do-conde tem outros nomes aqui no Brasil, só para facilitar a vida dos nossos amigos estrangeiros. Tem cabeça-de-negro, pinha...


Para quem faz palavras cruzadas: fruta-de/do-conde = pinha = ata.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Para quem faz palavras cruzadas: fruta-de/do-conde = pinha = ata.


 Ata é desconhecida pra mim.


----------



## Naticruz

azul84 said:


> *TT*, mais uma vez você acertou na mosca. Através da palavra "*chirimoya*" pude verificar que é a atemóia e "*anón/anona*" é a fruta-de-conde, conhecidas no Brasil por esses nomes. Não consegui sucesso com a consulta no WR porque coloquei a palavra fruta-de-conde. Quando colocamos chirimoya ele retorna "fruta-do-conde", porém como disse antes, chirimoya é a atemóia no Brasil.
> 
> *Nanon*, você também está correto. Usa-se a palavra "riñón" para designar este fruto. Veja os links acima.
> 
> Obrigado a todos pela ajuda.


Confirmo. O meu (um dos meus) diccionário de português-espanhol para «fruta-do-conde» dá a tradução  de *chirimoya*
Cumprimentos


----------



## connejjitta

Obrigada a todos pelas respostas!


----------



## sureño

Naticruz said:


> Confirmo. O meu (um dos meus) diccionário de português-espanhol para «fruta-do-conde» dá a tradução de *chirimoya*


Sim, eu também olhei isso. Mas o problema é, que se eu digo "chirimoya" ninguém saberá de que estou falando. Pelo menos na Argentina.


----------



## andre luis

INTA - Glosario Multilingue de Hortalizas

Sureño,este glossário é da Argentina,seria interessante tirar uma foto e levar no mercado, e ver por qual nome conhecem...


----------

